# Arto 2004 GL engine size



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi
Can someone let me know the engine CC of this vehicle as i am away from home and i need it for an insurance quote. I have owned it for 6 years you would think i would know
Thanks
keith


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Keith 

I am almost certain your 2004 is the same as my 2003 so it is 2800cc (2.8jtd engine)

I think Fiat did not change to the 3.0 lt until about 2007 

Geoff


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Owned for 6 years but don't know the engine sizes?

1st April?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

TheNomad said:


> Owned for 6 years but don't know the engine sizes?
> 
> 1st April?


He posted after 1200 so I assume not. If it was he is the fool for not knowing the April Fool rules :lol:

Geoff


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Sorry i just travelled back yesterday after spending 6 months in Australia and found that my m/h insurance had lapsed , it was automatic renewal but the card they were holding had expired . All my docs are elsewhere and i could not remember the engine size but as soon as geoff mentioned 2.8 i woke up.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

nicholsong said:


> TheNomad said:
> 
> 
> > Owned for 6 years but don't know the engine sizes?
> ...


But the post timestamp thingy says it was made at 11.52 am on my screen.......'cos we're in Spain.......... :wink:


----------

